

Ask HN: Has Twitter given N his username back yet? - scotthtaylor


======
socrates1998
It's amazing how bad Twitter, Paypal and especially GoDaddy look throughout
this whole thing.

Don't they have people who monitor this stuff?

------
kohanz
Apparently not yet [0][1]. The new account holder is titling the account
"Badal_NEWS" and has 189 followers with 0 tweets.

[0] [http://twitter.com/N_is_stolen](http://twitter.com/N_is_stolen) [1]
[http://twitter.com/N](http://twitter.com/N)

~~~
failho
Oddly enough N wasn't "Badal_NEWS" yesterday.

------
notwedtm
I'm confused by this. Surely with all of the negative PR any use of @n by a
company/person would point to the person who was responsible?

